# Some current blooms in my greenhouse



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2013)

Sarcochilus ceciliae: Tiny plant and flower -- much smaller than other Sarcos that I've seen.







Phal. Orchid Classic's Golden Showers (deliciosa x chibae) -- the name is bigger than the flowers!




Maxillaria tenuifolia -- this is the spotted form that Heather won in the auction:







Dendrobium trantuanii -- very waxy flower, which is almost bigger than the plant:







Encyclia pentotis (syn. baculus) I love this. The flower is about 4" NS and has a lovely fragrance:




And last but not least, Coelogyne dayana. Nik gave this to me a year or so ago -- it was a huge plant which I divided and gave a couple pieces to friends. This is the first time it's flowered for me, and I really love it! Thanks, Nik!


----------



## jjkOC (May 20, 2013)

Dot, what an amazing group of plants and photos! i especially like the Dendrobium and Encyclia. The photo of the Coelogyne is really nice kinda lika a sepia color!


----------



## abax (May 21, 2013)

Lovely plants and wonderful photography to do them justice.


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2013)

Very cool flowers!!!! Esp. love this Encyclia beauty :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (May 21, 2013)

Very nice. I especially like the encyclia.


----------



## rcb (May 21, 2013)

Lovely!

That Sarco was the first orchid I ever bloomed, and then I promptly killed it. I've been looking for another since then.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2013)

Nice, I would love to get a big chunk of the sarco!!


----------



## Trithor (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful photos of a cool assortment of flowers


----------



## abax (May 22, 2013)

Outstanding close-ups. I really like to see them up close and personal especially if the blooms are small.


----------



## Stone (May 22, 2013)

Very nice Dot. I've never had much luck with S. ceciliae


----------



## Chuck (May 22, 2013)

Lovely plants and wonderful photos. They are all lovely but I'll take the Sarco, Dend. and Encylia anytime.

Chuck


----------



## chris20 (May 22, 2013)

Great plants and pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth (May 22, 2013)

Lovely, I especially like the last photo as the pot looks like it's not sitting on anything.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Lovely, I especially like the last photo as the pot looks like it's not sitting on anything.



Yes, that bothers me a little bit.


----------



## papheteer (May 23, 2013)

Nice blooms! I especially liked the Coelogyne!!


----------



## tenman (May 23, 2013)

Wow! That max. is n
ew to me; a definite improvement over the type form, I think. And the Encyclia is divine!


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2013)

very nice all around


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2013)

Very cool stuff Dot:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought, rather than starting a new thread, I'd continue this one with a couple more recent blooms:

Angraecum cuculatum









Hammelwellsara June 'Indigo Sue' (Memoria Edmund Harcourt x Z. John Banks. I used a little Photoshop magic on this photo. Can you tell?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry Dot, they deserve their own threads; so beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Sorry Dot, they deserve their own threads; so beautiful!


Thanks -- no one seems to see this thread now, so I'll do that.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 13, 2013)

All are very nice, I love the Ang cuculatum. That's a choice one. The S.celiae is sweet too. All are beautiful.


----------

